# Hong Kong 香港 2014



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

More.

Traffic and people Percival street


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

More traffic on Gloucester Road in HK Island

Hong Kong has perhaps the lowest car ownership level among all high and mid income countries. According to Wikipedia it's 77 cars per 1000 inhabitants which is comparable to Swaziland and Sri Lanka. Even in pictures you may notice that most cars are actually some kind of service or special transport. You might see the reason why though. It's all about space. There isn't enough of it for cars in Hong Kong hence making private cars very impractical. Simple as that. Oh yes, and state of the art public transport (which is very affordable and just so damn great!) helps too


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

More views around Gloucester Road, the main throughfare of HK Island

Urban landscape of HK Island


View towards Central


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Mingling between flyovers. Hong Kong is not particularly friendly and easy for pedestrians. The infrastructure is actually there and if you have to walk you'll be able to do it. Only that it's not too convenient and not quite as intuitive as it is in, say, Singapore


Some pedestrian paths take some really incomprehensible routes. It's hard to explain but it's one of the situations in the photo: a pedestrian path goes on the street level, then stairs up to the flyover where it goes for some distance, then down again, then up again. The system actually works fine, only that it feels a little unusual compared to most other cities


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

nice shots at ground level. looks crowded but vibrant.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

View along Tonnchy Road. The building in the middle (one with a red LED screen on the roof) is China Online Centre. Why I mention this? It's the building where those crazy roof-climbers did their stunt with the LED screen. That video is a MUST SEE 


Convention Ave. You can see the Star Ferry terminal on the left hand side. It's a little tricky to get to it (the entire area is under complete redevelopment). For HK$2.50 the ferry will take me to Tsim Sha Tsui, the famous Hong Kong waterfront skyline spot


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Incredible! So many skyscrapers, so many people, so many cars! :nuts: :lol:


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Nightsky said:


> Incredible! So many skyscrapers, so many people, so many cars! :nuts: :lol:


True. You do get that feeling in HK. I wold guess it is the most intense and _overwhelming_ of any major cities in the world.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Some night shots from Tsim Sha Tsui and HK Island

The iconic Hong Kong waterfront at Tsim Sha Tsui. The symphony of lights still takes place at 20.00 hours. The place is crowded in the evenings


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Hong Kong*

Gloucester Road. Note the bamboo scaffolding, a common sight in Hong Kong. Oh yeah, that Audi paint job looks nice too


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Night street scenes in Causeway Bay


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Something to do with Japan


----------



## blakexu (Aug 17, 2013)

Have you been to shenzhen this month? When will you put your story of shenzhen? And when were u stay in shenzhen? From which date to whcih date? Thanks!


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

blakexu said:


> Have you been to shenzhen this month? When will you put your story of shenzhen? And when were u stay in shenzhen? From which date to whcih date? Thanks!


No not this time. But I'll be visiting Shenzhen next week.


----------



## blakexu (Aug 17, 2013)

Pansori said:


> No not this time. But I'll be visiting Shenzhen next week.


NEXT WEEK !! SO GOOD, HOPE FOR THE GOOD WEATHER.
You know because of the north-wind from China north part, in the autumn and winter, maybe some air pollution. Not as good as from April-Sep in shenzhen. So that's why summer is good. But shenzhen still got the best air in China. This year shenzhen be more amazing. You should go to the Shenzhen airport, Futian CBD, Houhai CBD to take photos. It changes a lot.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

blakexu said:


> NEXT WEEK !! SO GOOD, HOPE FOR THE GOOD WEATHER.
> You know because of the north-wind from China north part, in the autumn and winter, maybe some air pollution. Not as good as from April-Sep in shenzhen. So that's why summer is good. But shenzhen still got the best air in China. This year shenzhen be more amazing. You should go to the Shenzhen airport, Futian CBD, Houhai CBD to take photos. It changes a lot.


I know. That's why I love coming back to Shenzhen. Even in just one year it changes a lot.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

The next location I visited in Hong Kong is quite some distance to the West from the last one (Causeway Bay). In fact, it's about 26km if drawing a straight line. Hong Kong is not small at all but efficient public transport allows to get there in about 30 to 40 minutes.

Tung Chung from where I'll be getting to Ngong Ping where the famous Tian Tan Buddha is located.

View inside the cable car. I had it all for myself . It's going to be a 5.5km ride over some scenic natural and less natural (such as the Airport and U/C bridge to Macau) landscapes


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Some kind of land reclamation works. I have no idea what it will be but must be something to do with airport expansion? This is connecting to the airport island (which is also a reclaimed piece of land)


View towards Ting Kau Bridge with Tung Chung in the foreground


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Here goes the mighty Hong Kong International Airport. One of the world's best.

This without exaggeration must be one of the greatest engineering projects in history: an enormous airport terminal (world's largest at the time of completion) built on an artificial (reclaimed) island, connected to the city with a state of the art transport system (expressway and railway) going over a set of massive cable stayed and suspension bridges and tunnels. All with a price tag of US$20 billion. Frankly I didn't know much about the airport when I first visited Hong Kong but by the time I was on the bus riding towards the city and seeing all those crazy structures all over the place I asked "HOW MUCH did all this cost???". Even without being an expert and even without caring much about it you can tell that we're talking about tens of billions of US$ which were put into infrastructure which has very few if any equals on the global level. This is just absolutely incredible. A showcase of _how things should be done_ when it comes to transport and infrastructure. Or at least that's my 2 cents on it


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Former Kai Tak Airport. Now Kai Tak Cruise Terminal designed by Foster+Partners and built at a cost of HK$7.2 bn


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Hong Kong


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Apartments


Street life


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Street exhibition at Causeway Bay. Not sure what exactly it was about but seemingly it's about atrocities committed by the Japanese in China


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

My hood


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Traffic (Gloucester Road)


Inside Star Ferry en route from Wan Chai to Tsim Sha Tsui. It takes just a few minutes and costs HK$2.5 (US$0.32)


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Tsim Sha Tsui fire station on Canton Road in Kowloon


Construction works of the West Kowloon Terminushttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1WLHWPeSaM which will become the main railway terminal for the cross border hi-speed train services to Mainland China including Shenzhen, Guangzhou and as far as Beijing or Shanghai. Once opened (currently scheduled for 2017 and already delayed by 2 years) it will be able to offer services to Beijing in less than 9 hours (distance of 2230km). At present there is an option to take a direct non-HSR train to Beijing (takes more than 23 hours) or go to Shenzhen North station and take a high-speed CRH G service to Beijing from there


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Continued

Children's drawings on the theme of the future high-speed rail in Hong Kong 
This particular drawing looks somewhat funny in a way (most certainly not intentionally but still...). By this I mean the delicacy of the topic of Mainland Chinese visitors to Hong Kong (of whom there are a lot). There seems to be a rather wide if not very deep concern regarding tourists from the Mainland among the population of Hong Kong. At least that is the impression I got while chatting with some Honkongers including one former classmate of mine who was telling stories about 'bad behavior' of the Mainlanders who are visiting HK. On the other hand, most people seem to be well aware of the benefits (easy cash above all) that the tourists from the Mainland are bringing in.

The title of the picture could be "We're coming whether you like it or not. On the train this time" 




Hong Kong's tallest: the 484 meter ICC designed by KPFA (same company which designed SWFC in Shanghai which was built around the same time and very similar in height)


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Skyline of the Hong Kong Island taken from West Kowloon Promenade which will become one of HK's main recreational areas once the West Kowloon Cultural District and the West Kowlooon Express Rail Link Terminus will get completed. At present it's just a spacious pedestrian zone near the water which is excellent to relax and get away from the hyper-busy streets of Hong Kong


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Illuminated towers of Shun Tak Centre which accommodates the HK-Macau ferry terminal among other things


Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Centre which was designed by US architecture firm SOM and built in 1997


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

West Kowloon Promenade in the night







[/url]

Apartment blocks gleaming in a distance accompanied by elevated expressway structures in the foreground. So Hong Kong


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

This is Pansori's banner ^^


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

how easy is to get around HK? I kind of find it very disorganized
.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

.D. said:


> how easy is to get around HK? I kind of find it very disorganized
> .


I think it's pretty easy. Not quite as good as Singapore but its not really a problem to walk. And if you're using public transport then there's certainly nothing to worry about in terms of getting to any destination at any time.

'Disorganized' is not the word to be used when describing Hong Kong. It is one of the best organized cities anywhere in the world.


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

good stuff


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks 

Some more night views in Kowloon



Elevated walkways


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pictures.

Hong Kong certainly looks impressive, in large part because of its natural and geographical setting - but so many of those towers are quite grim indeed, and I would not like to live in one of them myself.


----------

